# BACON wrapped FISH and SHRIMP



## miamirick (Jul 12, 2011)

a buddy caught some fish last friday so we decide to smoke some of it with a few other things

The fish fillets into a jerk marinade for the night








Threw on some shrimp with plantain slices and wrapped with bacon,  shrimmp were marinaded in terriaki for a couple hours







fish fillets wrapped in the bacon







a few of them wrapped and into the smoker early in the day for a snack







right out of the smoker







fresh out of the smoker about one hour







heres a final shot







they made a very tasty snack as we played monopoly

thanks for looking


----------



## meateater (Jul 12, 2011)

Man that looks great!


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 12, 2011)

MMMMMM.......... fish, shrimp and bacon....awesome!!

Craig


----------



## houston smoker (Jul 12, 2011)

make me a plate!!!!!  Shrimp look soooo good!!


----------



## pittman (Jul 18, 2011)

I likey!


----------



## teeznuts (Jul 18, 2011)

Amazing! I have to try this soon.


----------



## realtorterry (Jul 18, 2011)

Are you kidding! Simply awesome friend!! I love it!!! 

How was the plantains against the teriyaki?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 19, 2011)

That's some good stuff Rick!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks Great !!

Awesome BearView too!!!

One hour in smoker?---What temp?

Thanks Rick!

Bear


----------



## loosechangedru (Jul 24, 2011)

im gonna have to make these in bulk! looks awesome!


----------



## eman (Jul 25, 2011)

Looks great from where i sit.

 That spanish mackrel filets???


----------

